# A sage duo will be mine...



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Black Friday deals are too tempting so I'll be having one. Question is I've only.got a Hario Skerton grinder which I'm reading about 50/50 reviews is any use for espresso fine grinds...

So, is it any good?

If not, what you recommend? Cheap as possible really but obviously has to do the job.

Many thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

When you say cheap as possible with coffee grinder! you have read about Coffee Grinders on here.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Jony said:


> When you say cheap as possible with coffee grinder! you have read about Coffee Grinders on here.


I know theyre not that cheap but I want the cheapest of the not cheap


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Have a look in the for sales for a Mazzer Grinder.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

I should have mentioned. Space is bit of an issue. Mrs doesn't want a coffee machine on worktop let alone a grinder too...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Throw her out!


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Jony said:


> Throw her out!


 I'll suggest that to her


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rodduz said:


> Black Friday deals are too tempting so I'll be having one. Question is I've only.got a Hario Skerton grinder which I'm reading about 50/50 reviews is any use for espresso fine grinds...
> 
> So, is it any good?
> 
> ...


It really isnt suitable for espresso , i know people use em but honestly , if you wanna make a decent cup you are gonna to have to spend a little more on a grinder .


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

To be honest if I need to buy one I will the main thing I'm struggling with to be honest is I don't like the look of any of them! All look cumbersome and ugly so far


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

The niche and eureka mignon are probably the best looking, kitchen friendly grinders on the go, but not exactly cheap, though i'm not sure what figure you have in mind.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

I like the niche not the mignon. Might just get a Sage Be or even go Melitta Varianza CSP... DECISIONS!


----------

